# Looking for some feedback



## merk102 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, just looking for some feedback on the site my wife and I built.
Photography and Graphic Design in Ottawa, ON


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice. I didn't get any slow responses from the server.  Thats a big deal to me.  Everything looked good as far as layout and arrangement.  Drop down menus were placed well and responsive. Easy to navigate and read. Not cluttered.  I like it.


----------



## merk102 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Steve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

